# Step daughter is driving a wedge right through us :(



## bzyshopinbee

Where do I begin.... My husband and I have been together for almost 6yrs now and when we met, he had 2 children from a previous marriage and I had one. Soon after we started dating, I became pregnant and now we have a little boy. 

After a couple years of being together, I noticed a dramatic change in his daughter. She would do just about anything, bad or good, to get some type of attention...even if it meant a time out. Throughout these 6yrs, my step daughter has become a master manipulator, selfish, world revolves around me..and you better make me happy or else I'm going to make your lives miserable...EVEN if I have to lie, cheat and steal to make that happen. (She's 11!!)

Now, this is where it becomes an uncontrollable issue...her mother is an enabler. She makes every excuse under the moon as to why my SD (step daughter) is the way she is. She excepts these behaviors, we don't. We have consicounses, she doesn't. So, what do we look like to this child? The bad guys. What does her mother look like to this child? Her savior! Everything that we do, her mother contradicts. It is soooo aggravating!!

This behavior that we are experiencing is very trying on our marriage to say the least. Its to the point where I am fed up, I don't want her here! I don't want to deal with it anymore and I don't want our other children to be inflounced by these negative behaviors!

I feel like Im putting my husband in a position where he has to chose between THIS family and THAT family. Is this fair? How can we get passed this without having to jeapordizing our marriage? We love each other way to much to let a child destroy us, but i need some kind of guidance and I hope I can find it here.

Thank you for reading this long vent of mine )


----------



## mrs.dedeaux

Have you ever thought about why the child is acting like that? maybe she is jealous of you and your husband. Maybe her mother is telling her that your son together is taking her place. It may be the mother putting ideas in her head. Have you ever went and spent the day with just you and your step daughter? You can work it out. Think about if your husband was telling you to pick him or your child. I have two step daughters, one from a previous marriage and one soon to be with my husband...I love them all. Good luck and i hope your relationship with your sd gets better.


----------



## lovingmom

I'm in the same boat... it's very frustrating and confusing all at the same time. I have no answers as I'm trying to figure them out myself.


----------



## preso

Also have a very selfish and immature step daughter, she is an adult now... and even worse than she was at 15.
She is currently getting tattoos, so she can be just like her mother I guess.
My husband and I have talked about it at length and all we can hope for is that she starts to grow up emotionally soon.........
as she is an adult but we aren't goingt to hold our breath or be in her life since she is so immature, often verbally abusive and overly demanding wth such unrealisitc expecations.
We pray for her and keep distance until she learns to be civil to us.

If my husband enabled her bad behaviors or unrealisitc exptations I would divorce him for sure as the girl is just over the top with selfish, stupid talk and behavior. She tried hard to break us up... and I have no affection for her due to her ( bad) attitide.


----------



## GPR

She's obviously craving attention. 

What things do you do with her when she isn't in trouble? And how does the other child of his act?


----------

